# females first clutch



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

one of me African fat tailed geckos just her her first cluch on the 6th so im hoping that her first will be sucsessfull, she laid 2 eggs and i did every thing to a tee when it come to breeding her e.g droping the temp and not feeding her for a wile then at the start of november gradurly rising the temp back up and offering food daily then a few weeks later there was her first clutch soo finger crossed i get to hatchlings from her first cluth , im keeping them a temp of 80'f so they should be girls if they hatch woo lol


----------

